# Green card



## morsing

Hi,

Does anyone know what the first piece is he plays in Green card, or was it made up for the movie?

Thanks


----------



## Rogerx

morsing said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know what the first piece is he plays in Green card, or was it made up for the movie?
> 
> Thanks


https://www.amazon.com/Green-Original-Motion-Picture-Soundtrack/dp/B00WL01HW2


----------



## morsing

Rogerx said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Green-Original-Motion-Picture-Soundtrack/dp/B00WL01HW2


Thanks but that doesn't list what he is playing, only the film music itself.


----------



## morsing

Starts at 1:53:


----------



## Rogerx

morsing said:


> Starts at 1:53:


My Shazam says Mozart piano sonata K488


----------



## Forster

Rogerx said:


> My Shazam says Mozart piano sonata K488


Er, not the piece that starts at 1:53!


----------



## CnC Bartok

Eet's not Mozzart.....


----------



## Kreisler jr

Almost certainly a joke/spoof "piece" made up for the movie.


----------

